# Our New Babies.. only 12hrs old.. :)



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 21, 2011)

This is our long awaited litter from an American Bloodline we had imported from the US.. They are American Staffies.. Soo exciting.. i Luv Puppies.. 

The Vet said to expect 7-9 she had 13!!! 11 Alive though... 7 Girls and 4 Boys...

MUM- Lucy DAD- Rhino





Some of the babies


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow congrats they are beautiful we have a really nice red girl she's the best dog bet u can't wait till they start getting bigger


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 21, 2011)

thank you.. haha yeah when they get their lil personalities will be beautiful, though 11 is a lot to clean up after  at the moment the mum does it ALL.. i like that bit 

Ohh your girl is a cutie, gotta love the staffs


----------



## Smithers (Jul 21, 2011)

Score  Looking good nice headpiece on the male 

Here's my Blue Fawn boy from W.A. View attachment 210297
View attachment 210298
View attachment 210299


Amstaff's rule


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 21, 2011)

so cute!!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 21, 2011)

> Amstaff's rule


 I SECOND THAT 

What a handsome Fella, i love the blue fawn faces...


----------



## Kelly86 (Jul 21, 2011)

naww arnt they gorgeous! love it when they're that small, then you go feed them when they're a bit bigger and they've all decided your toes look tastier then the food, its amazing how much them tiny teeth hurt lol. congrats!


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, They are so cute, congrats! Enjoy while they are little. They are amazing things puppies, i thought 8 was a lot of puppies to clean up after, when our female husky had her litter a couple months ago. It is awesome to be able to watch them grow up and develop their personalities. How is the mum going after the labour? The parents are puppies are beautiful.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 21, 2011)

> Aw, They are so cute, congrats! Enjoy while they are little. They are amazing things puppies, i thought 8 was a lot of puppies to clean up after, when our female husky had her litter a couple months ago. It is awesome to be able to watch them grow up and develop their personalities. How is the mum going after the labour? The parents are puppies are beautiful.



haha aww huskies are soo fluffy, bet you cuddled them all the time, i luv the new puppy smell..  She is doing really good considering she is a first time mum and the labour started at 2:30pm yesterday and finished at 3am this morning.. Such a trooper, hasnt left their side!! thank you  she's haveing a nap right now.. i think i might copy her haha


----------



## Smithers (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank god someone else loves new puppy smell, I was starting to think I was the only one


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 21, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Thank god someone else loves new puppy smell, I was starting to think I was the only one



Its the best smithers!!

Your amstaffs and Julies puppies are gorgeous!!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 21, 2011)

> Thank god someone else loves new puppy smell, I was starting to think I was the only one​




haha i said that i loved that smell to my partner last night and he said "WHAT.. its just all placenta and mums doggy breath" haha eew
Its sooo much nicer then that


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 21, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Thank god someone else loves new puppy smell, I was starting to think I was the only one


Puppy stench is the greatest!


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 22, 2011)

lol go the Puppy smell !!!!! It is almost edible !!!!!

reckon you should keep them all !!!!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome, so cute. I want one!!


----------



## Breeeee (Jul 22, 2011)

I have two white staffys  didnt get any papers with them but the person we bought them off said they were pure bred american. But I think the mum had a bit of english in her. But my babies are still so cute and have amazing personalities and love to learn new tricks and such


----------



## thebraddles (Jul 22, 2011)

im actually looking at buying a staffy shortly. whats the difference between the Americans and English?


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 22, 2011)

we should make a staffy thread


----------



## bucket (Jul 22, 2011)

english staffs are a little smaller but more solid american staffs are larger, taller. my brother has some american staffs for sale next week pm if your interested micro chipped and wormed around $500 parramatta area


----------



## Smithers (Jul 22, 2011)

juliedamian said:


> haha i said that i loved that smell to my partner last night and he said "WHAT.. its just all placenta and mums doggy breath" haha eew
> Its sooo much nicer then that




Bahahahahaha Gold


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

So gorgeous  I dunno about puppy smell, but I love the smell of puppy breath. They are so cute


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 22, 2011)

The obvious difference is in size. The *Staffordshire Bull Terrier, *is 14" to 16" in height, and 14 to 17kg





The *American Staffordshire Terrier*, or Amstaff, is 18" to 20" and 25 -30kg sometimes more! Very strong dogs..






[SIZE=-1]Both are very intelligent, affectionate and trustworthy very loyal to the family and LOVE human company.. They are sporty dogs and very agile, so lots of exercise is a must unless you dont mind a few holes in the yard or chewed things.. 


[/SIZE]Due to their past history, Staffs _may_ be aggressive towards other dogs or animals so lots of socialisation from pups is good!! They are not prone to constant barking or yipping. They may bark to attract your attention, if they need to go out, want to play, or when strangers are near the house, they make good gard dogs..

Most of the difference really is in their size..


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 15, 2011)

Pups now at 3.5 weeks.. Soo cuddly 









These are the 2 boys were trying to choose between.. Sooo hard, i luv em all!!


----------



## Jen (Aug 15, 2011)

Gorgeous! I have 2 staffy crosses, one crossed with a kelpie, the other with a lab. I have always wanted a blue staffy tho. 
I miss having puppies all the time, we used to breed Jack Russells (I was a registered kennel). Puppy breath, mmmm.


----------



## eitak (Aug 15, 2011)

Goodness me the father has a gorgeous head - super boxy!!!. But are his ears cropped O.O


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah his ears are cropped.. He lives in America though, an it's legal to crop em there.. He does have a nice boxy head..


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 15, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Yeah his ears are cropped.. He lives in America though, an it's legal to crop em there.. He does have a nice boxy head..



How did you get rhino over here to breed?

They are so cute!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 15, 2011)

We imported semen pellets..


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 15, 2011)

Semen pellets? Do they come over in a liquid hydrogen container similar to the way they keep cattle semen? Who did the AI?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 15, 2011)

yep pretty much.. Annette Page in Brisbane did it..


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 15, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 15, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwwww  but AWWWWW they are so cute!!!


----------



## edstar (Aug 15, 2011)

very cute


----------

